# dziwny problem z traceroute

## discovery

Witam, od kilku dni mam pewien problem z siecia, traceroute nie pokazuje kolejnych skokow pakietu i szczerze mowiac nie przeszkadzalo by mi gdyby moje PSI poprawnie dzialalo ;/ Z tego co zdazylem sie zorientowac, problem zwiazany jest z UDP, jednak nie mam pojecia jak to naprawic. Jestem w sieci LAN, jednak nie jest to wina routera, gdyz na nim samym traceroute dziala, a u innych osob w sieci rowniez dziala. Dodaje jeszcze logi z traceroute. Aktualnie uzywam kernela 2.6.19 jednak na poprzednich kernelach, ktore gdzies mi sie zachowaly, jest ten sam problem.

 *Quote:*   

> fallen discovery # traceroute wp.pl
> 
> traceroute to www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 
>  1  server (192.168.0.1)  0.287 ms  0.217 ms  0.603 ms
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> fallen discovery # traceroute -I wp.pl
> 
> traceroute to www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 
>  1  server (192.168.0.1)  0.653 ms  0.225 ms  0.498 ms
> ...

 

Na forum znalazlem juz kilka wypowiedzi na ten temat, jednak nigdzie nie widzialem rozwiazania ;/ Bardzo rpsze o pomoc gdyz walcze z tym juz od tygodnia i nic nie potrafie zdzialac.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Polecam lekturę man traceroute.

----------

## discovery

oj nie sadze by samo studiowanie dokumentacji traceroute pomoglo w rozwiazaniu tego problemu, gdyz nie dzialajacy traceroute jest objawem problemu z siecia a nie przyczyna ;/ (co oczywisce nie znaczy ze nie czytalem jej). Jak juz wspomnialem wczesniej, nie dziala mi  rowniez PSI oraz imcom (konsolowy komunikator jabbera), nie potrafi podlaczyc sie do serwera chrome.pl

----------

## wuja

Oj chyba jednak niezbyt dokładnie czytałeś. Jest tam wyrażnie napisane skąd sie biorą takie wyniki jak przytoczyłeś. I nie ma to nic wspólnego z PSI czy co tam jeszcze u Ciebie nie działa.

----------

## xanderek

Jeśli czytałeś man traceroute to oznacza że wiesz, że:

1. * oznacza, że nie wrócił pakiet ICMP-11 oznaczający osiągniecie TTL <=0; 

2. gdy pakiety dotrą wreszcie do końca Host docelowy powinien zwrócić ICMP-3 czyli port nieosiągalny. 

Dopóki host docelowy tego nie zrobi traceroute się nie zakończy.

Wniosek: 

1->Gdzieś ICMP-11 nie jest przekazywane. -> "Gdzieś jest zablokowane"

2-> WP wyłączyło zwracanie ICMP-3. Mnie tez nie dochodzi do komputera docelowego.

Resztę wywnioskuj sam. w szczególności "GDZIEŚ"

----------

## discovery

Dzieje sie tak nie tylko na wp.pl ale do kazdego hosta, po glebszym analizowaniu man'a :> zauwazylem iz z parametrem -s zaczyna miec to rece i nogi:

 *Quote:*   

> fallen discovery # traceroute jasnet.pl -s 192.168.0.4
> 
> traceroute to virtual.jasnet.pl (213.216.66.131) from 192.168.0.4, 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 
>  1  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  0.708 ms  0.616 ms  0.701 ms
> ...

 

Dzieki za zainteresowanie moim problemem.

----------

## akroplas

Powiem, ze temat ten jest męczony od paru dni na polskim kanale gentoo, pozatym @discovery napisal ze spod innych hostow w sieci dziala, wiec powstrzymajcie sie od odpowiedzi w stylu:

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Polecam lekturę man traceroute.

 

 *xanderek wrote:*   

> 2. gdy pakiety dotrą wreszcie do końca Host docelowy powinien zwrócić ICMP-3 czyli port nieosiągalny. 
> 
> Dopóki host docelowy tego nie zrobi traceroute się nie zakończy.

 

Oj, chyba sie zakonczy, po wykonaniu 30 'hopów'[Czyli +/- 7 hopow do wp.pl, po czym az do 30 zwiekszany ttl o 1]

 *xanderek wrote:*   

> 1->Gdzieś ICMP-11 nie jest przekazywane. -> "Gdzieś jest zablokowane"

 

Niekoniecznie to jest problemem. Mogłbyś rozwinąć to "gdzieś" bo jakoś nie widzimy tego miejsca.

No i :

 *xanderek wrote:*   

> Resztę wywnioskuj sam. w szczególności "GDZIEŚ"

 

Gdyby pan @discovery umial wywnioskowac gdzies, nie zadawal by pytania.

Wiec cześć tematu zawiarajaca upewnianie sie czy blad istnieje naprawde zakonczona.

Teraz zalewamy @discovery'a setkami pytan i propozycji rozwiazania... Moze ktos cos utrafi...

Szczegolnie interesujace jest to, że po podaniu 'dosłownie' adresu macierzystego traceroute idzie bez przeszkod.

----------

## discovery

Problem jest nadal nie rozwiazany, dodam jednak jeszcze iz wszystko dziala np z liveCD gentoo 2006.1, czyli wykluczyc mozna wszelkie uszkodzenie sprzetu, kart sieciowych czy switcha. Mam w komputerze dwie karty sieciowe, i na obu jest ten sam problem.

Szukalem rowniez rozwiazania na forum, znalazlem kilka watkow (w dzialach anglojezycznych) odnosnie tego problemu, jednak nikt jednoznacznie nie potrafil tego naprawic. Jestem otwarty na wszelkie propozycje i z przyjemnoscia sprawdze wszelkie pomysly.

BTW, akroplas, dzieki serdeczne za wsparcie !

----------

## xanderek

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oj, chyba sie zakonczy, po wykonaniu 30 'hopów'[Czyli +/- 7 hopow do wp.pl, po czym az do 30 zwiekszany ttl o 1]
> 
> 

 

Chwyt poniżej pasa. I czepiasz się, bo to już nie wynika ze sposobu działania protokołu

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xanderek wrote:*   1->Gdzieś ICMP-11 nie jest przekazywane. -> "Gdzieś jest zablokowane" 
> 
> Niekoniecznie to jest problemem. Mogłbyś rozwinąć to "gdzieś" bo jakoś nie widzimy tego miejsca.
> ...

 

* oznacza ni mniej ni więcej, że nie wrócił ICMP-11 do stacji klienta. To jest powód takich wyników. Teraz trzeba znaleźć dlaczego to icmp nie wróciło. gdzie zagineło. gdzie zostało zablokowane 

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No i :
> 
>  *xanderek wrote:*   Resztę wywnioskuj sam. w szczególności "GDZIEŚ" 
> ...

 

Ja na miejscu @discovery bym się obraził za takie stwierdzenie. Bo wyszło na to że Ty wywnioskowałeś i wiesz. Tylko jakoś się nie podzieliłeś mądrością.

Moja propozycja wywnioskowania miała bardziej na celu zmotywowanie do zaprezentowania szczegółów. Bo same wyniki tracerouta (tak mi się wydaje)wskazują, że problemy są w okolicach stacji roboczej max do 1 routera. (można zauważyć, że z tego co jest dalej nie wraca już nic)

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Szczegolnie interesujace jest to, że po podaniu 'dosłownie' adresu macierzystego traceroute idzie bez przeszkod.

 

Ciekawe.

Discovery mógłbyś zwrócić 

```

>>ifconfig

>>iptables -L -v

>>route

```

.

----------

## discovery

Oczywiscie, prosze bardzo:

```
fallen discovery # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4D:20:2C:CE

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe20:2cce/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:547559 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:368884 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:773184773 (737.3 Mb)  TX bytes:38089462 (36.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:107174 (104.6 Kb)  TX bytes:107174 (104.6 Kb)

fallen discovery #

```

Z iptables nie korzystam, wiec wynik jest oczywisty:

```
fallen discovery # iptables -L -v

bash: iptables: command not found

fallen discovery #

```

```
fallen discovery # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

fallen discovery #         
```

Jesli potrzebne bedzie cos jeszcze, to chetnie zamieszcze.

----------

## akroplas

Co mi sie rzuca strasznie w oczy:

Czyżby pakiety szły obudowane w IPv6 ? I dlatego router nie radzi sobie z nimi ?[po podaniu adresu IPv4 juz jest wszystko ok]

@discovery, pokaz 

```
# equery h ipv6
```

EDIT::: 

Nie mam pojecia, który to plik konfiguracyjny(moze /etc/conf.f/net). Zmieniales cos, zeby uruchomic ipv6 ?

EDIT2:::

Chyba, ze router nie obsluguje ipv6, wtedy to odpada.

----------

## discovery

```
iscovery@fallen ~ $ equery h ipv6

[ Searching for USE flag ipv6 in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.5 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r8 (5)

[I--] [ ~] dev-lang/python-2.4.4 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2 (1.8)

[I--] [ ~] gnome-base/gdm-2.16.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 (2)

[I--] [ ~] app-admin/conky-1.4.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-process/psmisc-22.3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.3 (1)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 (3)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-irc/bitchx-1.1-r3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-irc/irssi-0.8.10-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-irc/xchat-2.6.8-r1 (2)

[I--] [M ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [M ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/curl-7.15.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.0a (0)

[I--] [  ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/mtr-0.72 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/iptraf-3.0.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.5-r1 (0)

discovery@fallen ~ $          
```

Z ipv6 nie korzystam, ani nawet nie zamierzalem korzystac, nic tez w tym kierunku nie zmienialem.

----------

## xanderek

Też pomyślałem o tym że może chodzić o ipv6 choć średnio widzę związek. 

discovery widzę, że masz zainstalowanego tcpdumpa spróbuj złapać pakiety wychodzące i przychodzące podczas działania tracerouta. Najlepiej byłoby wszystkie ale ograniczmy się do:

a) pakietów UDP . 

```
tcpdump -vx udp
```

b) pakietów ICMP 

```
tcpdump -vx icmp
```

----------

## discovery

http://phpfi.com/186349

Prosze bardzo, oba 'zrzuty' zrobilem przy: traceroute onet.pl, oba sa po 6 hopach:

```
fallen discovery # tcpdump -vx icmp

tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes

00:02:46.636769 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl  64, id 59613, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 66) 192.168.0.1 > fallen.com: ICMP time exceeded in-transit, length 46

        IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 39253, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39252 > f1virt.onet.pl.33435: [|udp]

        0x0000:  45c0 0042 e8dd 0000 4001 0fc8 c0a8 0001

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0b00 4da0 0000 0000 4500 0026

        0x0020:  9955 0000 0111 0749 c0a8 0004 d5b4 82c8

        0x0030:  9954 829b 0012

00:02:46.662523 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl  64, id 59614, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 66) 192.168.0.1 > fallen.com: ICMP time exceeded in-transit, length 46

        IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 39254, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39252 > f1virt.onet.pl.33436: [|udp]

        0x0000:  45c0 0042 e8de 0000 4001 0fc7 c0a8 0001

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0b00 4da0 0000 0000 4500 0026

        0x0020:  9956 0000 0111 0748 c0a8 0004 d5b4 82c8

        0x0030:  9954 829c 0012

00:02:46.664001 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl  64, id 59615, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 66) 192.168.0.1 > fallen.com: ICMP time exceeded in-transit, length 46

        IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 39255, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39252 > f1virt.onet.pl.33437: [|udp]

        0x0000:  45c0 0042 e8df 0000 4001 0fc6 c0a8 0001

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0b00 4da0 0000 0000 4500 0026

        0x0020:  9957 0000 0111 0747 c0a8 0004 d5b4 82c8

        0x0030:  9954 829d 0012

3 packets captured

3 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

fallen discovery #
```

```
fallen discovery # tcpdump -vx udp

tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes

00:04:35.028415 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 27248, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 53) fallen.com.32774 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  64736+ A? onet.pl. (25)

        0x0000:  4500 0035 6a70 4000 4011 b4ac c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 8006 0035 0021 1bce fce0 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 046f 6e65 7402 706c

        0x0030:  0000 0100 01

00:05:35.114849 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   6, id 39276, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39260 > f1virt.onet.pl.33450: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 996c 0000 0611 0232 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 995c 82aa 0012 2ca5 1006 4f95

        0x0020:  8045 7dc0 0100

   ...

   ...

   ...

   ...

00:05:40.116484 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   6, id 39277, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39260 > f1virt.onet.pl.33451: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 996d 0000 0611 0231 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 995c 82ab 0012 c49d 1106 5495

        0x0020:  8045 dfc6 0100

00:05:45.114879 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   6, id 39278, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39260 > f1virt.onet.pl.33452: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 996e 0000 0611 0230 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 995c 82ac 0012 04a3 1206 5995

        0x0020:  8045 99c0 0100

00:05:50.114925 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   7, id 39279, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) fallen.com.39260 > f1virt.onet.pl.33453: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 996f 0000 0711 012f c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 995c 82ad 0012 cfa0 1307 5e95

        0x0020:  8045 c8c0 0100

51 packets captured

51 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

fallen discovery #
```

EDIT:

Dodam jeszcze zrzut dla traceroute -I onet.pl bo chyba o to chodzilo:

```
fallen discovery # tcpdump -vx icmp

tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes

00:13:33.515966 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 39357, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) fallen.com > f1virt.onet.pl: ICMP echo request, id 39356, seq 1, length 18

        0x0000:  4500 0026 99bd 0000 0101 06f1 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 0800 b685 99bc 0001 0101 2d97

        0x0020:  8045 f1de 0700

00:13:33.516065 IP (tos 0xc0, ttl  64, id 59622, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 66) 192.168.0.1 > fallen.com: ICMP time exceeded in-transit, length 46

        IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 39357, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) fallen.com > f1virt.onet.pl: [|icmp]

        0x0000:  45c0 0042 e8e6 0000 4001 0fbf c0a8 0001

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0b00 f4ff 0000 0000 4500 0026

        0x0020:  99bd 0000 0101 06f1 c0a8 0004 d5b4 82c8

        0x0030:  0800 b685 99bc

00:13:33.538569 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 39358, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) fallen.com > f1virt.onet.pl: ICMP echo request, id 39356, seq 2, length 18

        0x0000:  4500 0026 99be 0000 0101 06f0 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 0800 002c 99bc 0002 0201 2d97

        0x0020:  8045 a637 0800

   ...

   ...

   ...

   ...

00:13:49.017401 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   7, id 39376, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) fallen.com > f1virt.onet.pl: ICMP echo request, id 39356, seq 20, length 18

        0x0000:  4500 0026 99d0 0000 0701 00de c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 0800 b007 99bc 0014 1407 3d97

        0x0020:  8045 dc43 0000

00:13:49.028022 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  58, id 48188, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) f1virt.onet.pl > fallen.com: ICMP echo reply, id 39356, seq 20, length 18

        0x0000:  4500 0026 bc3c 0000 3a01 ab71 d5b4 82c8

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0000 b807 99bc 0014 1407 3d97

        0x0020:  8045 dc43 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

00:13:49.028394 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   7, id 39377, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) fallen.com > f1virt.onet.pl: ICMP echo request, id 39356, seq 21, length 18

        0x0000:  4500 0026 99d1 0000 0701 00dd c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d5b4 82c8 0800 b9db 99bc 0015 1507 3d97

        0x0020:  8045 d16e 0000

00:13:49.040638 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  58, id 48189, offset 0, flags [none], proto: ICMP (1), length: 38) f1virt.onet.pl > fallen.com: ICMP echo reply, id 39356, seq 21, length 18

        0x0000:  4500 0026 bc3d 0000 3a01 ab70 d5b4 82c8

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0000 c1db 99bc 0015 1507 3d97

        0x0020:  8045 d16e 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

40 packets captured

40 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

fallen discovery #             
```

EDIT:

Skrocilem nieco logi, aby nie zaciemniac tematy, bardzo niewygodine przewijalo sie strone. Dla zainteresowanych zamiescilem tutaj http://phpfi.com/186349 oryginal mojej wypowiedzi.Last edited by discovery on Wed Dec 20, 2006 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xanderek

czy przy tych traceroutach, które posłużyły do wyłapania pakietów problem samych gwiazdek też był??

Bo jak widać twój komputer dostaje odpowiednie ICMPeki. wiec wygląda na to ze traceroute powinien być już normalnie.

Jeżeli nie jest dobrze to oznacza, że wiemy już na 100% ze jest coś źle na Twoim kompie. jeszcze trzeba znaleźć co. Ale najpierw odpowiedz.

PS. 

```
>>uname -a
```

i

```

>>cat /etc/hosts

>>hostname

```

EDIT:

Spróbuj dodac linijkę w pliku /etc/hosts mniej wiecej postaci:

192.168.0.4 fallen.com

----------

## discovery

Byly sam gwiazdki, dopiero gdy w tym ostanim logu wywolalem traceroute z -I to mialem odpowiedzi w traceroute.

A tu info o ktore prosiles:

```
fallen init.d # uname -a

Linux fallen.com 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 #7 SMP Wed Dec 13 23:32:54 GMT 2006 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

fallen init.d #

```

oraz plik /etc/hosts

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

#127.0.0.1      localhost

#192.168.0.4    localhost

127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost fallen.com.localdomain fallen.com

192.168.0.4     fallen.com localhost.localdomain localhost fallen.com.localdomai

#192.168.0.1    server darkstar.com

::1     localhost

#192.168.0.1    server

#192.168.0.4    fallen

192.168.0.18    dupczyk

```

----------

## xanderek

Sorki, miałem małą awarię DSL  :Very Happy:  wymiana modemu dopiero pomogła.

Do rzeczy.

Jak widać z logów. w którym miały wrócić pakiety icmp wróciły tylko te sprzed twojej bramy. Jak widzimy Wszystkie pakiety UDP zostały wysłane poprawnie.

Coś na serwerze lub tuż za blokuje wyjścia tych pakietów.  

dziwne jest to że w drugim przypadku wróciły już normalnie. Różnica tylko taka, że wywołane były przez pakiety icmp echo reqest. Tak samo działa przy podaniu adresu przez -s. Tak?

ale czym się różnią te udp z s - bez s.

Mógłbyś wyłapać jeszcze pakiety UDP przy pingowaniu z -s??

----------

## discovery

Oczywiscie, uff juz myslalem ze temat umarl smiercia naturalna, jednak cale szczescie odzyl ;>

prosze bardzo oto wynik tcpdump'a dla traceroute zs6sobieski.pl -s 192.168.0.4:

```
fallen discovery # tcpdump -vx udp

tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes

01:33:56.838813 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53523, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 60) 192.168.0.4.32808 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  19415+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 003c d113 4000 4011 4e02 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 8028 0035 0028 1bd5 4bd7 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0b7a 7336 736f 6269

        0x0030:  6573 6b69 0270

01:33:56.840268 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53524, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 73) 192.168.0.4.32809 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  37847+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0049 d114 4000 4011 4df4 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 8029 0035 0035 1be2 93d7 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0233 3403 3135 3203

        0x0030:  3230 3403 3139

01:33:56.848757 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 29041, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 256) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32809:  37847[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0100 7171 4000 fa11 f2df c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 8029 00ec 8ad8 93d7 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0004 0004 0233 3403 3135 3203

        0x0030:  3230 3403 3139

01:33:56.850795 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53526, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 70) 192.168.0.4.32809 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  63297+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0046 d116 4000 4011 4df5 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 8029 0035 0032 1bdf f741 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0134 0130 0331 3638

        0x0030:  0331 3932 0769

01:33:56.859240 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 34081, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 147) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32809:  63297 NXDomain[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0093 8521 4000 fa11 df9c c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 8029 007f 6ee7 f741 8183

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0001 0000 0134 0130 0331 3638

        0x0030:  0331 3932 0769

01:33:56.865400 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 47330, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 185) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32808:  19415[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00b9 b8e2 4000 fa11 abb5 c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 8028 00a5 2c9f 4bd7 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0b7a 7336 736f 6269

        0x0030:  6573 6b69 0270

01:33:56.871351 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53532, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 72) 192.168.0.4.32809 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  26439+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0048 d11c 4000 4011 4ded c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 8029 0035 0034 1be1 6747 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0332 3336 0239 3902

        0x0030:  3835 0332 3132

01:33:56.923343 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 18477, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 213) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32809:  26439[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d5 482d 4000 fa11 1c4f c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 8029 00c1 bd7f 6747 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0332 3336 0239 3902

        0x0030:  3835 0332 3132

01:33:56.928141 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 40522, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33435: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e4a 0000 0111 228f c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 829b 0012 dcf3 0101 0493

        0x0020:  8845 6d29 0e00

01:33:56.928646 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53546, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 72) 192.168.0.4.32809 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  22329+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0048 d12a 4000 4011 4ddf c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 8029 0035 0034 1be1 5739 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0332 3336 0239 3902

        0x0030:  3835 0332 3132

01:33:56.928960 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53546, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 70) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  61688+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0046 d12a 4000 4011 4de1 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0032 1bdf f0f8 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0131 0130 0331 3638

        0x0030:  0331 3932 0769

01:33:56.936639 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  59, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 213) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32809:  22329[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d5 0000 4000 3b11 237d c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 8029 00c1 3489 5739 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0332 3336 0239 3902

        0x0030:  3835 0332 3132

01:33:56.938822 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 769, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 147) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  61688 NXDomain[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0093 0301 0000 fa11 a1bd c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 007f 79ad f0f8 8183

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0001 0000 0131 0130 0331 3638

        0x0030:  0331 3932 0769

01:33:56.949637 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 40523, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33436: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e4b 0000 0111 228e c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 829c 0012 e19e 0201 0493

        0x0020:  8845 677d 0e00

01:33:56.950002 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   1, id 40524, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33437: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e4c 0000 0111 228d c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 829d 0012 629c 0301 0493

        0x0020:  8845 e57e 0e00

01:33:56.950247 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   2, id 40525, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33438: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e4d 0000 0211 218c c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 829e 0012 6899 0402 0493

        0x0020:  8845 de7f 0e00

01:33:56.954079 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53552, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 71) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  61444+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0047 d130 4000 4011 4dda c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0033 1be0 f004 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0331 3239 0232 3702

        0x0030:  3138 0238 3307

01:33:56.964501 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 34082, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 214) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  61444[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d6 8522 4000 fa11 df58 c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00c2 2e12 f004 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0331 3239 0232 3702

        0x0030:  3138 0238 3307

01:33:56.964998 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   2, id 40526, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33439: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e4e 0000 0211 218b c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 829f 0012 db5e 0502 0493

        0x0020:  8845 6ab9 0e00

01:33:56.965409 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   2, id 40527, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33440: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e4f 0000 0211 218a c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a0 0012 305c 0602 0493

        0x0020:  8845 14bb 0e00

01:33:56.967545 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   3, id 40528, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33441: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e50 0000 0311 2089 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a1 0012 e351 0703 0493

        0x0020:  8845 60c3 0e00

01:33:56.976708 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53558, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 71) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  24174+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0047 d136 4000 4011 4dd4 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0033 1be0 5e6e 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0332 3030 0132 0232

        0x0030:  3503 3231 3307

01:33:56.984689 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 3620, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 208) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  24174[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d0 0e24 4000 fa11 565d c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00bc 08ec 5e6e 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0332 3030 0132 0232

        0x0030:  3503 3231 3307

01:33:56.985238 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   3, id 40529, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33442: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e51 0000 0311 2088 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a2 0012 c80b 0803 0493

        0x0020:  8845 7a08 0f00

01:33:56.992486 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   3, id 40530, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33443: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e52 0000 0311 2087 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a3 0012 73ee 0903 0493

        0x0020:  8845 cd24 0f00

01:33:56.999571 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   4, id 40531, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33444: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e53 0000 0411 1f86 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a4 0012 c5d0 0a04 0493

        0x0020:  8845 7a40 0f00

01:33:57.006457 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53565, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 71) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  17247+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0047 d13d 4000 4011 4dcd c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0033 1be0 435f 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0331 3831 0135 0232

        0x0030:  3503 3231 3307

01:33:57.015989 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  59, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 215) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  17247[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d7 0000 4000 3b11 237b c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00c3 998b 435f 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0331 3831 0135 0232

        0x0030:  3503 3231 3307

01:33:57.021926 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   4, id 40532, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33445: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e54 0000 0411 1f85 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a5 0012 c3ba 0b04 0593

        0x0020:  8845 8955 0000

01:33:57.066608 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   4, id 40533, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33446: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e55 0000 0411 1f84 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a6 0012 350b 0c04 0593

        0x0020:  8845 1604 0100

01:33:57.074004 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   5, id 40534, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33447: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e56 0000 0511 1e83 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a7 0012 4fec 0d05 0593

        0x0020:  8845 fa20 0100

01:33:57.086324 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53585, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 71) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  60252+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0047 d151 4000 4011 4db9 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0033 1be0 eb5c 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0234 3201 3003 3131

        0x0030:  3703 3139 3507

01:33:57.097799 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 4365, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 185) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  60252[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00b9 110d 4000 fa11 538b c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00a5 c90c eb5c 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0001 0234 3201 3003 3131

        0x0030:  3703 3139 3507

01:33:57.098263 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   5, id 40535, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33448: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e57 0000 0511 1e82 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a8 0012 8c8c 0e05 0593

        0x0020:  8845 bc7f 0100

01:33:57.109954 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   5, id 40536, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33449: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e58 0000 0511 1e81 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82a9 0012 de5d 0f05 0593

        0x0020:  8845 69ad 0100

01:33:57.121302 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   6, id 40537, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33450: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e59 0000 0611 1d80 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82aa 0012 882f 1006 0593

        0x0020:  8845 bed9 0100

01:33:57.135476 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53598, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 70) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  36751+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0046 d15e 4000 4011 4dad c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0032 1bdf 8f8f 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0331 3530 0130 0235

        0x0030:  3102 3830 0769

01:33:57.148304 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 47331, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 219) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  36751[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00db b8e3 4000 fa11 ab92 c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00c7 331d 8f8f 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0331 3530 0130 0235

        0x0030:  3102 3830 0769

01:33:57.148768 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   6, id 40538, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33451: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e5a 0000 0611 1d7f c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82ab 0012 3fc3 1106 0593

        0x0020:  8845 0545 0200

01:33:57.163646 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   6, id 40539, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33452: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e5b 0000 0611 1d7e c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82ac 0012 2388 1206 0593

        0x0020:  8845 207f 0200

01:33:57.178917 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   7, id 40540, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33453: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e5c 0000 0711 1c7d c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82ad 0012 794a 1307 0593

        0x0020:  8845 c9ba 0200

01:33:57.191303 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53612, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 70) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  13683+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0046 d16c 4000 4011 4d9f c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0032 1bdf 3573 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0135 0133 0331 3533

        0x0030:  0332 3137 0769

01:33:57.207437 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  59, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 214) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  13683[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d6 0000 4000 3b11 237c c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00c2 c1cc 3573 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0002 0135 0133 0331 3533

        0x0030:  0332 3137 0769

01:33:57.208046 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   7, id 40541, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33454: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e5d 0000 0711 1c7c c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82ae 0012 aed7 1407 0593

        0x0020:  8845 922c 0300

01:33:57.219591 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   7, id 40542, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33455: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e5e 0000 0711 1c7b c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82af 0012 91a9 1507 0593

        0x0020:  8845 ae59 0300

01:33:57.237704 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   8, id 40543, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33456: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e5f 0000 0811 1b7a c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b0 0012 d260 1608 0593

        0x0020:  8845 6ca0 0300

01:33:57.250908 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53626, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 71) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  51821+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0047 d17a 4000 4011 4d90 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0033 1be0 ca6d 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0332 3436 0133 0232

        0x0030:  3503 3135 3707

01:33:57.268773 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 770, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 193) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  51821[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00c1 0302 0000 fa11 a18e c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00ad dc2f ca6d 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0001 0332 3436 0133 0232

        0x0030:  3503 3135 3707

01:33:57.269236 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   8, id 40544, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33457: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e60 0000 0811 1b79 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b1 0012 a3e4 1708 0593

        0x0020:  8845 991b 0400

01:33:57.282176 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   8, id 40545, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33458: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e61 0000 0811 1b78 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b2 0012 13b1 1808 0593

        0x0020:  8845 284e 0400

01:33:57.295243 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   9, id 40546, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33459: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e62 0000 0911 1a77 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b3 0012 0a7c 1909 0593

        0x0020:  8845 3081 0400

01:33:57.307815 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53641, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 70) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  18610+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0046 d189 4000 4011 4d82 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0032 1bdf 48b2 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0231 3001 3402 3235

        0x0030:  0331 3537 0769

01:33:57.323941 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 11077, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 137) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  18610 NXDomain[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0089 2b45 4000 fa11 3983 c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 0075 afd4 48b2 8183

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0001 0000 0231 3001 3402 3235

        0x0030:  0331 3537 0769

01:33:57.324393 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   9, id 40547, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33460: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e63 0000 0911 1a76 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b4 0012 2b09 1a09 0593

        0x0020:  8845 0ef3 0400

01:33:57.356967 IP (tos 0x0, ttl   9, id 40548, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33461: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e64 0000 0911 1a75 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b5 0012 ea88 1b09 0593

        0x0020:  8845 4d72 0500

01:33:57.369436 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  10, id 40549, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33462: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e65 0000 0a11 1974 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b6 0012 3256 1c0a 0593

        0x0020:  8845 04a3 0500

01:33:57.382647 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53659, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 72) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  22544+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0048 d19b 4000 4011 4d6e c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0034 1be1 5810 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0132 0332 3334 0331

        0x0030:  3533 0332 3137

01:33:57.400093 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 47332, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 161) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  22544[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00a1 b8e4 4000 fa11 abcb c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 008d 3de1 5810 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0000 0132 0332 3334 0331

        0x0030:  3533 0332 3137

01:33:57.400881 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  10, id 40550, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33463: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e66 0000 0a11 1973 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b7 0012 5dda 1d0a 0593

        0x0020:  8845 d71d 0600

01:33:57.416089 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  10, id 40551, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33464: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e67 0000 0a11 1972 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b8 0012 f59d 1e0a 0593

        0x0020:  8845 3e59 0600

01:33:57.430144 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  11, id 40552, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33465: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e68 0000 0b11 1871 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82b9 0012 0d65 1f0b 0593

        0x0020:  8845 2590 0600

01:33:57.442575 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 53674, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 72) 192.168.0.4.32810 > dns2.tpsa.pl.domain:  7179+[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 0048 d1aa 4000 4011 4d5f c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  c2cc 9822 802a 0035 0034 1be1 1c0b 0100

        0x0020:  0001 0000 0000 0000 0332 3336 0239 3902

        0x0030:  3835 0332 3132

01:33:57.450870 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 250, id 18478, offset 0, flags [DF], proto: UDP (17), length: 213) dns2.tpsa.pl.domain > 192.168.0.4.32810:  7179[|domain]

        0x0000:  4500 00d5 482e 4000 fa11 1c4e c2cc 9822

        0x0010:  c0a8 0004 0035 802a 00c1 4f7a 1c0b 8180

        0x0020:  0001 0001 0003 0003 0332 3336 0239 3902

        0x0030:  3835 0332 3132

01:33:57.452179 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  11, id 40553, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33466: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e69 0000 0b11 1870 c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82ba 0012 fb0d 200b 0593

        0x0020:  8845 36e6 0600

01:33:57.465891 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  11, id 40554, offset 0, flags [none], proto: UDP (17), length: 38) 192.168.0.4.40521 > v00998.home.net.pl.33467: UDP, length 10

        0x0000:  4500 0026 9e6a 0000 0b11 186f c0a8 0004

        0x0010:  d455 63ec 9e49 82bb 0012 68d7 210b 0593

        0x0020:  8845 c71b 0700

65 packets captured

65 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

fallen discovery #
```

----------

